# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  IPKO minuta bonus

## doniboy21

Pershendetje,

Jam duke kerku naj menyr me mush Nr e Ipkos me Minuta bonus prej thirrjev nderkombetare por nuk po gjej ne Net, se mbi 30 Euro po ja la ipkos ne Muaj tu fol me tel, u fika...

Qe din naj kush naj menyr let me tregon...

----------


## Anonomyous

A vlene kjo oferte edhe tash, e gjeta kete artikull po i vjeter 19 nentor 2009

http://www.ipko.net/portal/site/index.php?p=4&id=83

Thirre ne 049700700 edhe fole informohu ....

----------


## Rinora Nora

PO kjo ofert vlen ende sepse a kam te aktivizuar,

Por per ta mbush me minuta eshte pak veshtir sepse qmimet thirrjeve ne ipko nga Vendet e tjera jan te shtrenjta po edhe nese shfrytzojm ndonje Prog... VOIP.
Un njoh nje faqe qe mundesh me me thirr ne ter Boten edhe ne IPKO por vetem per 30 Minuta...
Fatkeqsisht e kam harruar se si quhej por do te tregoj nese e gjej.

----------


## Anonomyous

> PO kjo ofert vlen ende sepse a kam te aktivizuar,
> 
> Por per ta mbush me minuta eshte pak veshtir sepse qmimet thirrjeve ne ipko nga Vendet e tjera jan te shtrenjta po edhe nese shfrytzojm ndonje Prog... VOIP.
> Un njoh nje faqe qe mundesh me me thirr ne ter Boten edhe ne IPKO por vetem per 30 Minuta...
> Fatkeqsisht e kam harruar se si quhej por do te tregoj nese e gjej.


Nese te kujtohet ajo faqe, na trego, e sa i perket minutave, ska gje hapim llogari te reja ...  :perqeshje:

----------


## Rinora Nora

@Anonomyous Jam duke u perpjekur per ta gjetur...

Por deri sa ta gje ja nje te thjesht per te thirr ne te gjith Boten

 ( http://www.vox.io/r/E05zqS )

Ne ket faqe mund te merrni 0.25 Euro duke u regjistruar ketu  ( http://www.vox.io/r/E05zqS ) pastaj shtypni butonin get started dhe plotesoni fushat e nevojshme mos harroni qe ta shkruani Nr e telit sakt sepse do tju vij nje nje kod per ta konfirmuar regjistrimin...

----------


## Rinora Nora

@doniboy21  Me par Vopium ofronte 30 minuta por tani qe me kujtua dhe e kerkova ofron 10 minuta por nese do regjigjistrohu me disa Nr qe ke ( www.vopium.com )

Ja dhe disa sajte te cilat i kam shfrytezuar per ta mbush Nr e Ipkos por edhe per thirrje falas:

www.zadarma.com/ua  ( 0.50 Euro pas regjistrimit ),  por nese keni Account ne Facebook dhe Mjaft friends mund te fitoni deri ne 14$. 

1. Per te marr keta Dollar shkoni ne www.facebook.com/zadarma bonja like faqes se tyre dhe pastaj kliko *Zadarma Bonus* ne pjesen e majt te panelit, do tju jepet nje kod, vetem kopjoni atë.
2. Logohu ne accountin tend ne www.Zadarma.com dhe pastaj kliko* account>pay>Add money with «Zadarma» gift code*  dhe vendosni kodin qe e keni marr nga faqja e Facebook-it dhe pastaj next.
3. Accounti juaj do tju mbushet menjeher me $$$ Kredit, Shuma e kreditit varjon nga 3$ deri ne 14$ vareshisht nga Numri i miqeve tuaj ne Facebook.

www.tamevo.com  ( 1$ FALAS per thirrje dhe SMS duke shfrytezuar MSN, benja add ne MSN kesaj addrese tamevo24@tamevo.com pastaj per te thirr shkruaj ne chat Call +38649XXXXXX se pari thirrja vjen tek ti pastaj tek Nr qe e keni shkruar, per sms Shkruaj SMS +38649XXXXXX pasta teksti )

www.allkall.com  ( 0.30$ FALAS, per tethirrur shkakroni ket Softwer www.whistlephone.com si dhe regjistrohuni pasi ta instaloni thirrni ket Nr (718)-705-8062 shtypni Pin Number:XXXXXXX kur te ju kerkohet dhe pastaj nr qe doni ta thirrni.

www.teletwits.com  ( 1$ FALAS, regjistrohu me Nr qe e mer nga whistlephone ex. (XXX)-XXX-XXX  dhe per thirr hap whistle phone dhe Shtyp njerin prej ketyrev Nr (301) 232-5220,  (513) 259-2733  Pastaj Nr qe deshiron me thirr.

Shpresoj doniboy21 qe sa do pak tju kem ndihmuar, Por nese dikush tjeter din ndonje menyr tjeter te na tregoj edhe neve, Me te Mira...

----------


## Anonomyous

@Rinora Nora
Faleminderit per gjithe keto faqe dhe shpjegimet.
U regjistrova ne vox.to, dhe ne fillim kam 0.25E, dhe qe nuk mund te bej thirrje askund, ne +38649 nje thirrje kushtonte 0.49E.
Dhe nuk pash ndonje mundesi te perfimtimeit te kredive me ane te klikimit te reklamave, apo dicka tjeter vetem nese blihen kredite me para.

Sidoqofte po tregoj nje menyre se si une dergoj sms falas, po fatkeqesisht per ipko nuk funksionon.
faqja eshte kjo www.mjoy.com dhe perfitimi i kredive eshte shume i thjeshte, vetem klikon ne ads qe ka perreth.
Nje tuto kam bere ketu, pasi kerkon instalimin e nje addons per Firefox.
Tutoriali http://forum.itshqip.com/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=15267

----------


## riduana

Une kam 2 numra ipko me kan ngel nga viti kaluar ne kosov a behen sup ato tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## doniboy21

@Rinora Nora 
Falemniderit qe gjetet koh te me ndihmoni un i testova te gjitha dhe funksiononin shum mir.
Me me pelqeu edhe kjo faqe ( http://www.vox.io/r/E05zqS ) sepse ish e thjesht dhe e leht, FLM per te gjithat...

PS. Ju lutem qe ti permbahemi kesaj Teme pra per ta mbush nr e ipkos me minuta apo thirrje falas, e jo per dergimin e SMS-ve apo komente se a ki nr te ipkos a jo??? Per SMS ketu mund ta gjeni temen qe e kam Hapur un ( http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=127005 ). 

FLM per Mirkuptim...

----------


## Rinora Nora

@Doni Kam gjetur ket menyr per te thirr 35 minuta ( 5 Minuta si mirseardhje dhe 30 minuta Extra ) ...ne ipko ose kudo ne Botë, besoj se kjo do te ndihmoj...

1. Shko tek www.Rebtel.com dhe Kliko Sing Up...
2. Plotso te gjitha fushat, Nr e jep te whistlephone qe e kam sqaruar me par, pastaj posht kliko tek Got a voucher or referral code? dhe shkruaje ket kod ( pctophone30 ) dhe kliko Sing up now. Mos harro ta vendosesh kodin, perndryshe merr vetem 5 Minuta.
3. Pastaj kliko Nr qe deshiron ta thirresh te jep nje Nr te Amerikes >> Next >>Pastaj kliko per ta verifikuar Nr we je regjistruar> Kliko verify > hap programin whistlephone dhe pranon nje thirrje kliko Nr 1 dhe do te verifikohet.
4. Per e te thir Hap whistlephone shkruaj Nr qe e ke bo add edhe fillo te bisedosh per 35 Minuta...

----------


## Rinora Nora

Thirrje Falas >>>

Nese Deshiron ju antar te forumit te merrni 30 Minuta Bonus Falas ne Ipko pa regjistrim ju lutem shkruani Emrin e Userit te ketij Forumi dhr nr Juaj te Ipko-s ne ket e-mail: rinoranora100@gmail.com

PS. Kjo vlen vetem per 4 antarët e parë te ketij forumit qe postojn ndonje Faqe këtu per thirrje FALAS ne ipko apo kudo ne bot...

----------


## doniboy21

Rinora Nora do te thot ne qofse postojm ndonje Link per thirrje Falas ketu ti do te na thirr ne Nr e ipko-s edhe na mbush 30 Minuta Falas. 
Un e kam aktivizuar sherbimin *150# per fitimin e Bonusave kushton vetem 0.50 Cent per nje vit.

Faleminderit per mundesin do te provoj te gjej ndonje faqe dhe te postoj ketu sa me shpejt qe te mundem...

----------

